# Will WC setup fit in my case?



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

Real quick question,

Do you think an average water cooling setup, with 240/280mm rad would fit in my case?

I want to cool, CPU, GPU (if i can find a block for the thing) and maybe chipsets and HDD's at a later date.

NZXT Gamma

Burrell


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

might be a tight fit which would be counter productive.


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

Kinda what i was thinking, maybe get the Antec 1200?

OR

if you can suggest the cheapest full tower case availible, dont really care about looks, just cooling capabilties.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

You could also mount externally, either a 120.2 rad and fans on top, or use a radbox hanging off the back of the case.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You can do as Grimx133 said but if you after a new case then the antec 1200 will do you fine.

I have one with my cpu OC'd to 4GHz, all fans on lowmy cpu idle temp is 37 whilst max is 48, system temp is 30c, hard drive temp 16c

put everything on full whack I get a 3% drop across the whole range


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> You can do as Grimx133 said but if you after a new case then the antec 1200 will do you fine.
> 
> I have one with my cpu OC'd to 4GHz, all fans on lowmy cpu idle temp is 37 whilst max is 48, system temp is 30c,* hard drive temp 16c*
> 
> put everything on full whack I get a 3% drop across the whole range


WOW, do you live in the arctic?????

:grin:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no my antec 1200 has 3 120mm fans on the from and the hard drive sits behind one of the fans plus 2 120mm fans at the back and a 200mm fan at the top and the Tuniq tower helps a lot.

I do live in the UK though which is about as warm as a dog turd thats been in the street for 3 weeks


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> I do live in the UK though


Me too, my processor idles at 22c, which wouldnt be achievable in the USA.


----------

